# a spidy photo & macro lens advice



## girl_with_brain (Oct 14, 2010)

A spidy I found in the yard. He was about 3/4" long. I liked how the sun went through his body though it was in the wrong position for his thorax to show well. But hey I'm not about to reposition the spider  

Taken on Nikon Coolpix 5700






Onward, I recently upgraded to a T2i and would love some advice on a macro lens; maybe something in the under $150 range. I'm not sure if the lens I bought will do the trick (50mm f/1.4). Will also use macro in some future product photography applications.

Thanks for looking and for any advice.


----------



## BallZ6pd (Oct 14, 2010)

$150 isn't much in the macro lens department...but macro rings on the other hand might be right in your ball park.  Opteka makes a set that can work with autofocus and only run around 80 bucks.  Those rings when used with your nifty fifty will make for a pretty good macro set up for the money.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Overread (Oct 14, 2010)

*would like to point out that its a damselfly not a dragonfly because dragons can't put their wings back like that when they land*

Otherwise a good video - though a few additions:

1) Raynox also make a professional quality series of lenses that you can use - the DCR 250 is a not too expensive and popular option

2) The close up lenses give more magnifiaction the longer the focal length of the lens they are on (or the longer you set the focal range to if using a zoom lens). This is the opposite of the extension tubes mentioned above which give more magnification on shorter focal length lenses.
Generally I say if you're <100mm in focal length go for the extension tubes and if your = or >100mm go for the close up lenses such as the Raynox or the Canon 500D.


----------

